# Need advice, want to work in Canada



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have some questions I'd really like answered, I'm glad I've found this forum as the other ones I was using were very inactive..

Here's my situation, I've just got my 2 year working holiday permit for Canada with intentions of getting permanent residency in the long run. I'm entering as a non-skilled worker but have just graduated with a 2 year diploma in electro-technology with computer engineering major. I'm trying to land a job as a junior electronic technician or equivalent I'm 26 and only have 2 years experience as a field technician programming/servicing automated waste-water treatment systems. 

I been applying for quite a few jobs lately but no luck so far, I'm thinking of just getting on a plane and trying my luck. I'd happily take any job at first, just to support me whilst I look for my "ideal" job. Is this wise? am I wasting my time applying for jobs from New Zealand? It's quite demoralizing just sending out countless job applications with no feedback. At present I'm looking to the major cities to begin with, I'd happily move to the more remote locations (as long as there not completely isolated) to find a job matching my skills. I haven't narrowed down my job hunting to any location in particular but any advice on where to go based on greater likelihood of landing a job would be much appreciated. I'm going by myself so I'm not tied down, I'm also considering the Canadian North as long as I'm close to a decent size town I'm happy. 

I'm looking for advice on what to do from here, I'm unemployed and spending all my time applying for jobs since I graduated.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I recommend the idea of applying for jobs once you have landed. Much better probability of at least getting calls for interviews. I dont know your field but Im sure networking here in person and via LinkedIn and other such tools would also prove benefical (Some form of a society in your field that exists here etc). You could maybe find a part time internship and work someplace else for $$ till you find a full time placement.


----------

